# How to use green (unripe) apples?



## Ravenlost

Due to recent thunderstorms my apple trees have dropped quite a few unripe apples. Are there any recipes for such sour fruit? I hate to just toss them.


----------



## Izitmidnight

how about "green" apple jelly?

RecipeSource: Green Apple Jelly

Or make a batch of pectin

http://www.ehow.com/how_5106059_make-pectin.html


----------



## alpidarkomama

I'd make pectin too!


----------



## DarleneJ

Let them begin to rot a bit and make yourself batches of apple vinegar. 

Part I - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk5KE3jqxYA]Make your own vinegar Day 1 - YouTube[/ame]
Part II - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47vSRyR5wfg&feature=share]Make your own vinegar step 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ravenlost

Thanks! I think I'll make jelly!


----------

